
MOOC: Calling Bull in the Age of Big Data (note Comments) - Dowwie
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPnZfvKID1Sje5jWxt-4CSZD7bUI4gSPS
======
Dowwie
Course web page: [http://callingbull.org/](http://callingbull.org/)

------
raybb
Not all the lectures are out but I'll definitely be checking out when they
finish posting them.

